# 6mm bit with 1/2" shank?



## TCTJ (Jan 23, 2021)

Hi,

New to routing. This is my second question on this great forum.

I need to purchase a 6mm straight bit for a Makita MT 3600.

Should I try get a 1/2" shank so I can leave the collet as is or a 1/4" shank so it roughly matches the width of the bit?

I'm relatively certain I should go for the 1/2", but thought I should check.

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## JamRam (Sep 6, 2020)

mistake


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I have 1/4" bits with 1/2" shank and 1/4" bits with 1/4" shank - both work well for me.

David


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi TCTJ - If you can get a 1/2" shank bit, it would be marginally better in my opinion, but should be no big deal if you have to go with the 1/4" shank.
Rob.


----------



## TCTJ (Jan 23, 2021)

Thanks.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

TCTJ said:


> Thanks.


Shank size the same as the collet is better than using a reducer sleeve which can cause run-out, but having said that I do have and use both!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I always have a slight preference for the half inch shank, there's just much more surface for the collet to grip. But I have a few quarter inch bits for my trim router, including a small mortising bit for installing hinges and three sizes of roundover and two trim bits.


----------

